# Summer Villa



## ryan1428 (May 12, 2014)

Looking at some places in Mordogan. My wife's Aunt lives in Mordogan and my mother in-rents a place out there. Was looking online....checking out what prices are. I see a section called Summer Villa. What does this mean? Do you own the house out right or is it some kind of time share?


----------

